# My cat likes to play on my bed!



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. My kitty Misa is doing just find. She just needs a dental. I don;t know if I can post videos here, but I'll do it anyway..

[yt]8-4IXcyKqFQ[/yt]

[yt]Vla7EtpPK1k[/yt]



















Please subscribe to her channel and enjoy! She also has a facebook too( just type Misa the kitty on FB)


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Shes adorable!


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Omigosh! Soooo cute! I wish my cats played like that. she lives in a barn, but if we bring her inside she is the best house cat in the world!


----------



## Guppies (Jan 23, 2013)

Hahaha cats are so funny mine attacks the stairs lol! 

:3


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very cute kitty 

Did she recently get spayed? I noticed her tummy looks shaved. Or did I miss a post about something else being wrong with her?


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you!! <3

She always had that since I got her. I don't know when she got spayed though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome back, good to you and Misa again. Videos are fine.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you so much!! <3

Here are the two latest videos I have of her. I'm starting to go to the pet food pantry at my local shelter now because me and my family are so poor that we barely could take care of her.

[yt]7E5wCpezroI[/yt]

and the last video of her being so silly taken a few day ago!
[yt]B0lePEw6oc4[/yt]


----------

